# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HSL: Runsaasti muutoksia bussiliikenteeseen 13.8.

## RSS

Lue uutinen HSL:n sivuilta...

----------


## Max

Uutiseen linkatussa v72:n reittikartassa lienee virhe, jollei linja sitten siirry Leinelän kautta kulkevalta reitiltään takaisin Haapatielle.

----------


## zige94

> Uutiseen linkatussa v72:n reittikartassa lienee virhe, jollei linja sitten siirry Leinelän kautta kulkevalta reitiltään takaisin Haapatielle.


Virhe siinä on. Kyllä se Leinelän kautta eli tämän hetkistä reittiä jatkossakin liikennöi.

Eikö v73:n pitäny liikennöidä vielä Korsosta Vierumäkeen, vai onko se muutos peruttu?

EDIT: Ilmeisesti on, kun aikataulukin näyttää lähdöt Tikkurilasta ja Korsosta.

----------


## joboo

H70T lähtisi Kamppi(M) mistä menee 14, 18/N, 39/B/N. Mutta meneekö oikeasti?

----------


## zige94

> H70T lähtisi Kamppi(M) mistä menee 14, 18/N, 39/B/N. Mutta meneekö oikeasti?


Kamppi (Fredrikinkatu 65) lukee ainakin aikataulussa, eli pysäkkinumero 1237 joka on sama kuin nykyäänkin.

Yksi todella hyvä uudistus ainakin itseni kannalta on se, että 74N alkaa liikennöimään aikasempaa aikasemmin. Arki-iltasin eka lähtö on jo 21:35 Rautatientorilta, lauantaisin ja sunnuntaisin 19:35, kun tähän mennessä se on ollut vasta 23:10.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Yksi todella hyvä uudistus ainakin itseni kannalta on se, että 74N alkaa liikennöimään aikasempaa aikasemmin. Arki-iltasin eka lähtö on jo 21:35 Rautatientorilta, lauantaisin ja sunnuntaisin 19:35, kun tähän mennessä se on ollut vasta 23:10.


Tämä johtunee siitä, että HSL ei halua ajattaa 74:ää Ikealle asti silloin, kun se ei ole auki. Joten Ikean aukioloaikojen ulkopuoliset lähdöt on siis siirretty 74N:lle, josta lisäetuna tulee pidempi liikennöintiaika Rautatientorille Hakaniemen sijasta.

Ja toiseen ketjuun kirjoittamani 55:n reittimuutosta käsittelevä teksti kannattaa unohtaa. 55 ajaa Kalasatamassa 68:n reittiä (eli ei Vanhan talvitien kautta), Reittioppaassa vain oli väärä reitti.

----------


## aki

> Tämä johtunee siitä, että HSL ei halua ajattaa 74:ää Ikealle asti silloin, kun se ei ole auki. Joten Ikean aukioloaikojen ulkopuoliset lähdöt on siis siirretty 74N:lle, josta lisäetuna tulee pidempi liikennöintiaika Rautatientorille Hakaniemen sijasta.


Aamulla Ikealle tosin ajetaan Hakaniemestä jo 6.50 alkaen ja Ikealta eka lähtö on 7.25 kun tavaratalo aukeaa vasta klo 10, no kyllähän Porttipuistossa on paljon muitakin yrityksiä, ja niiden, kuten Ikeankin työntekijöille halutaan tarjota yhteyksiä jo aamusta.
Tästäkin tulee aamun työmatkalaisille lisäetua kun 74N:llä pääsee suoraan Rautatientorille nykyistä myöhemmin, arki-aamun viimeinen 74N lähtee Puistolasta 7.13.

----------


## joboo

> Kamppi (Fredrikinkatu 65) lukee ainakin aikataulussa, eli pysäkkinumero 1237 joka on sama kuin nykyäänkin.


http://aikataulut.hsl.fi/talvi/pysakit/fi/1040150.html Eli tuossa on varmaankin sitten virhe? koska kun katsoo 1237 pysäkkiaikatulua niin siitä lähtisi vain 205 Leppävaaraan.

----------


## zige94

> http://aikataulut.hsl.fi/talvi/pysakit/fi/1040150.html Eli tuossa on varmaankin sitten virhe? koska kun katsoo 1237 pysäkkiaikatulua niin siitä lähtisi vain 205 Leppävaaraan.


Vaikea sanoa... Tästä taas kun katsoo linjan pysäkkejä 13.8. alkaen, niin näkyy että lähtisi pysäkiltä 1237.

----------


## aki

> http://aikataulut.hsl.fi/talvi/pysakit/fi/1040150.html Eli tuossa on varmaankin sitten virhe? koska kun katsoo 1237 pysäkkiaikatulua niin siitä lähtisi vain 205 Leppävaaraan.


Uuden aikataulukirjan takaosan Kampin alueen karttaan on linjat 70T ja 205 ainakin merkitty samalle, eli nykyiselle pysäkille(1237). Näin varmasti on jatkossakin, koska pysäkki 1223(Kamppi M) tulee olemaan jo muutenkin ahdas kun sitä käyttävät linjat 14, 18 ja 39.

----------


## Tonttu18

HSL:lle saattaa päivän aikana tulla runsaasti palautetta, sillä yllättävän monella pysäkillä kilpitietoja ja erityisesti HELMI-näyttöjen määränpäätekstejä ei ole päivitetty ( Tämä koskee erityisesti linjoja h9, h14 ja h18). 
Huomasin myös että aamulla omatlahdot.fi-palvelussa luki vanhat tiedot (16 Hernesaari-Herttoniemi, 42 Elielinaukio-Kannelmäki ja 39 Kamppi (M)- Malminkartano), eli tiedon saanti ei ollut mitenkään helppoa. 

Ehkäpä hauskin virhe on Kuusitien Elielinaukiolle menevien linjojen pysäkillä. Kilpi on kyllä vaihdettu oikeaan (42 Kamppi/Kampen), mutta kaiken järjen mukaan se olisi pitänyt siirtää pysäkille, jossa myös Kamppiin menevät h41 ja h45 pysähtyvät.

----------


## Tuomas

On tullut muutama poikkeusliikennetiedote, joissa on peruttu lähtö linjan vanhalta päätepysäkiltä:

Helsingin sisäisen liikenteen linja 24 Erottajalta, klo 07:42 peruttu. Syy: tilapäinen häiriö.

Helsingin sisäisen liikenteen linja 18 Kruununhaasta, klo 15:15 peruttu. Syy: tekninen vika.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Lue uutinen HSL:n sivuilta...


Oli virhe siirtää Helsingin linja 39 pois Mannerheimintieltä kulkemaan rinnan linja 14 kanssa keskustaan. Munkkivuoren ja Munkkinemen kautta ajettaessa se juuttuu autojen kanssa ruuhkaan koska reitillä ei ole bussikaistoja ollenkaan. 

No myöhäistä se on nyt reagoida, olisii pitänyt silloin kun muutosta suunniteltiin pistää hanttiin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## joboo

> Oli virhe siirtää Helsingin linja 39 pois Mannerheimintieltä kulkemaan rinnan linja 14 kanssa keskustaan. Munkkivuoren ja Munkkinemen kautta ajettaessa se juuttuu autojen kanssa ruuhkaan koska reitillä ei ole bussikaistoja ollenkaan. 
> 
> No myöhäistä se on nyt reagoida, olisii pitänyt silloin kun muutosta suunniteltiin pistää hanttiin. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Kyllä S39 tulee nopeasti aamusin jos vertaa H45 joka seisoo vihdintiellä 20min kun 39 on siinä vaiheessa Pitäjänmäestä kääntymässä Munkkiniemeen.
Esim. kello 16-18 Huopalahdentie(?) on aivan tukossa Kamppiin päin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Esim. kello 16-18 Huopalahdentie(?) on aivan tukossa Kamppiin päin.


Sitä minä juuri tarkoitin!

t. Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Esim. kello 16-18 Huopalahdentie(?) on aivan tukossa Kamppiin päin.


Kamppiin päin? Kyllä Huopalahdentie iltaruuhkassa on tukossa pohjoiseen päin, mutta ei kai nyt sentään etelään?

----------


## joboo

> Kamppiin päin? Kyllä Huopalahdentie iltaruuhkassa on tukossa pohjoiseen päin, mutta ei kai nyt sentään etelään?


Juuri Kamppiin päin. Lähdin tänään 15.27 bussilla malminkartanosta niin kyllä siellä oli ruuhkaa.

----------


## Nak

Huopalahdentien iltapäiväruuhka johtuu turunväylästä. onhan jono turunväylälle pitkälle hakamäentien tunneliinkin iltapäivällä ja munkkiniemeen  :Wink:

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Huopalahdentien iltapäiväruuhka johtuu turunväylästä. onhan jono turunväylälle pitkälle hakamäentien tunneliinkin iltapäivällä ja munkkiniemeen


Joo, sama tuli mieleen itsellenikin myöhemmin. Kun itse kuljen Huopalahdentietä lähinnä Turunväylältä etelään, en ajatellut sitä pohjoispuoliskoa, josta tulee Turunväylälle autoja.

----------


## citybus

Jokohan HELMI saataisiin ensi viikolla toimimaan? Nyt 14, 18 ja 39 ovat ajaneet porukalla jonossa kuin köyhän talon porsaat. Ennen sentään vain 14 ja 18 ajoivat peräkkäin, nyt parhaimmillaan kaikki kolme.

39:n - ja oikeastaan kaikkien muidenkin Kampista lähtevien linjojen - aikatauluilla saa heittää vesilintua varsinkin iltaruuhkassa. Onhan se hienoa, että raitiolinja 9 pääsee tulemaan omalla vaiheellaan Ruoholahdenkadulta Hietalahdenkadun yli, mutta kyllä liikennesuunnittelijoiden tulee kantaa vastuunsa tuosta holtittoman surkeasta suunnittelusta: ei voi olla siten, että yksi liikennevaloristeys ruuhkauttaa liikenteen niin, että matka Kauppakorkeakoululta Kamppiin Runeberginkatua kestää varttitunnin.

----------

